# Mounting a Handheld VHF Radio?



## Reverendo (Nov 26, 2018)

Looking for suggestions on mounting a handheld radio. My console has a rail around it that would make an ideal place to mount it, but I’m not sure the mounts made by RAM would work. Any suggestions?


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Do you plan to use it regularly to listen to reports, or is it just for emergency use? If the latter, the grab bar location seems like it would be a hassle and tangle object. I’d mount it under the gunnel or rear deck with some type of visible quick release pull tab.


----------



## Reverendo (Nov 26, 2018)

I heard that the law states that if I have a radio, it must be turned on? So to your point, yes initially I wanted it only for emergency purposes until I found out that it had to be on.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Wouldnt think a hand held would be handled the same as a fixed mount as per the state law. Dont hear near the radio traffic as years ago ,prolly most folks using cell phones. Cant remember the last time i used mine , and to make matters worse , it was one of those “things “ that i just had to have. Lol


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

A pocket or a belt clip is probably your best bet...


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Reverendo said:


> I heard that the law states that if I have a radio, it must be turned on? So to your point, yes initially I wanted it only for emergency purposes until I found out that it had to be on.


I never heard/read this law/regulation... is this true ?
If this is a law does it state what channel you must have tuned in ?

We ride/fish all the time with the VHF turned off.. only turn it on when things are slow or when trying to directly communicate with others.


----------



## Reverendo (Nov 26, 2018)

I recently attended a Coast Guard Auxiliary class. That's what they said. Radio must be turned on, and channel 16 must be the default channel...

Not to change the subject, but they also informed us that an inflatable life jacket is not considered a life jacket unless you actually have it on. I didn't know that either.


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

When I took my captains course a while back I remember hearing that statement as well about leaving VHF radio on if one is on board. I think this pertains to captains for hire, not everyone. Also remember hearing that if you are a captain for hire you must have Type one offshore lifejackets on board, even if staying inshore. If that is actually correct then there are many captains for hire, especially inshore guides, that aren't legal. Can anyone tell me if that is a true statement?
Sorry to derail. I leave my handheld VHF in my boat bag.


----------

